# Ihr wollt ein Wiki? nun gut ...

## toroneos

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *toroneos wrote:*   Seit langer Zeit werden auch keine Newsletter mehr geschrieben. 
> 
> Mh?

 

Der letzte German-Newsletter war im Mai. *AFAIK*

Bei dem englischen Newsletter hatte ich einfach keine Nachricht mehr erhalten, obwohl ich mich nicht ausgetragen hatte. 

 *disi wrote:*   

> Das ist schon weitlaeufig bekannt
> 
> Gentoo.wiki ist ein externer Anbieter, da musst du dich an den jeweiligen Administrator wenden
> 
> 

 

Wen muss man da ansprechen? Ich finde es schade, dass es keinen Ersatz gibt. Eigentlich dachte ich auch das Wiki sei gut frequentiert.

----------

## think4urs11

Manchmal muss man nur lange genug quängeln und es wird Abhilfe geschaffen...

Aufgrund der immer wieder aufflammenden Diskussionen hat sich der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. kurzfristig dazu entschlossen ein Wiki unter seine Fittiche zu nehmen.

Technische Details sind aktuell in der Diskussion, entsprechende Hardware wird beschafft, weitere Details werden hier bekanntgegeben sobald verfügbar.

Geplant ist es anfangs als rein deutsches Wiki, wenn der Bedarf, Qualität usw. stimmen und sich genügend Autoren finden sind später auch weitere Sprachen optional denkbar.

Wer mithelfen möchte wendet sich bitte an c_m, dertobi123 oder an mich; das ganze wird stehen (oder fallen) abhängig davon was *ihr* dazu beitragen könnt/wollt/werdet.

Was natürlich vor allem gebraucht wird (sobald die Infrastruktur steht) ist Inhalt.

- aus den Foren aufbereitete und aktualisierte HowTos, Übersetzungen englischer Artikel

- Ideen/Vorschläge zur Stuktur (Hardwareartikel, Softwareartikel oder eher an Funktion aufgehängt), ...

- helfende Hände die dem ganzen ein freundliches Gentoogesicht geben

- 'Lektoren' zum querlesen, redigieren von Artikeln, wir möchten vermeiden das die Artikel schneller altern als Gentoo  :Wink: 

- auf Gentoo-spezifische Bedürfnisse angepaßte Artikel anderer Distries

- Hilfestellungen für Newbies z.B. (aktuelles Beispiel) libexpat-Upgrade

...

momentaner Anlaufpunkt via IRC: freenode, #gentoo-forums-de

----------

